# Telephone interview for Bobbi Brown (UK) tomorrow! HELP!



## glam8babe (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey everyone I haven't posted on here in sooo long but I have a telephone interview with BB tomorrow I would love some advice from you guys, what questions will they ask me?

  I have done a telephone interview for EL and MAC in the past but didn't get them due to lack of retail experience but I now have retail experience and also freelance MUA so im hoping it will help me pass the interview

  Thanks in advance!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 12, 2014)

anyone? or any recent EL company telephone interview questions?


----------



## emmie46 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have had a BB phone interview and a Clinique phone interview.  They are pretty much the same. Be yourself and think about customer service situations where you made a difference. I was eventually hired by Clinique.


----------

